# Forgot password New again



## 9tmares (Nov 20, 2020)

Password reset was acting up so re-registered again. On a few other forums. Thank you for having me


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2020)

Do you want me to reset it?


----------



## 9tmares (Nov 20, 2020)

The Admin said:


> Do you want me to reset it?



Yes I think that would be ok. Should I PM you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome back....


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 21, 2020)

))) welcome back!)))


----------



## 9tmares (Nov 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2020)

9tmares said:


> Yes I think that would be ok. Should I PM you?



Or email arnold@anabolicsteroidforums.com


----------

